# 2 Trades That I would absolutly feel would make us the 4th best in the east



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Trade 1


Mike Sweetney
Penny Hardaway
2nd Rounder 2007 & 2008

for

Antoine Walker (Resigned to a apporox. 12 m over 4 yrs team option on 4th )
Mark Blount


Why Celtics Do it : With a Cheeper Rickey Davis on the Books & A Young Gereld Green looking to Imerge , Boston can afford to lose Walker for a Similar player who does'nt command the Respect & More Importingly Playing Time & Shots . for a Celtics Team looking like it's ready to get on with the Antoine Era , even thoe he got them over the hump in the Pass . Sweetney & Al Jefferson would give Boston a Very Solid 4 spot for the Future since both are on the Verges of being Great Rebounding good post scorers . Penny in a way is a poor mans Walker in a sence so Boston can still have the Versitilty that Walker Gave them while opening up minutes for Pierce-Davis & Green to be on the floor more . where as a team with Antione might be reliant on antioine to much & not get the rookie the time he deserves kinda like whats happening in Detroit with Darko . That & they can then use the time thomas trade chip themselves & coupled with there young players & picks & Tradedeadline rapejobs , they could get more value trading penny then we did .

Trade 2

Tim Thomas
Trevor Ariza
Maurice Taylor


for

Grant Hill 
Kelvin Cato (Contract Extended 3 yrs)
Pat Garrity


Why Magic Do it :


Stright Cap Relife , this way instend of losing only 9 m owed to Kelvin Cato they take 14 of the books with Tim Thomas wiping out Hills Contract . Also Mo Taylors Contract is up a year before Garritys . so that gives Orlando 9 m off the books next Year . Also Ariza has Huge upside & Can do a admirable job backing up Tim Thomas & Turkey (Turkoglu ) , untill he shoots better . in the Meanwhille Orlando would have a very Big Team of Howard-Vazquez-Thomas-Turkey-Francis with loads of Talent .




Knicks line After 2 trades &Signing Jerome James

Kelvin Cato-Jerome James-Mark Blount
Channing Frye-Malik Rose-Jerome Williams-Pat Garrity
Antoine Walker-Grant Hill-David Lee
Quentin Richardson-Jamal Crawford-Allan Houston
Stephon Marbury-Nate Robinson


With Walker-Richardson & Hill We have 3 good Rebounders at Spots you dont expect a lot of Rebounds from , thus I feel helping Team chemistry since we will start getting more loose balls & more opertunitys . I Also Feel We will have a Quality 3 headed monster rotation ala the 90's Bulls in Cato-James & Blount who all bring the same qualitys of banging like Wennington-Purdue & Longley . We Would also be very Versitly since it would'nt be so far fetcheted to have any of these lineups on the floor at the same time


Cato
Frye
Walker
Q
Hill

Frye
Walker
Hill
Q
Steph



Walker
Hill
Q
JC
Steph

James
Cato
Frye
Walker
Hill

Walker
Q
JC
Steph
Nate



Frye
Lee
Walker
Q
Hill


In Other words wo can play Extremly balenced-big-small or athletic . giving Herb a endless supply of Good headaches as too know what mismatches to exploit .


Realisticly we should be a 2nd round playoff team . but the Dreamer in me says with that roster if every thing goes right & the moons are aligned , then I feel we have a team we can belive in againe & possible every get to the finals


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

good luck with walker at SF man


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Why Walker Is a very Good player & Perhaps should be a SF anyway . his lack of D no withstanding he's just not a good Defencive player .


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> Why Walker Is a very Good player & Perhaps should be a SF anyway . his lack of D no withstanding he's just not a good Defencive player .


Cato= poison....
Hill = Injured reserve list...first team

trade Ariza???Your only perimeter defender??

Quills...larry brown may be back..Take a good look at what he values most..Defense and Rebounding....Wally,Antoine are yesterdays news if he is back


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quills said:


> Trade 1
> 
> 
> Mike Sweetney
> ...


right! :laugh:


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Admidt I hate Offrence 1st Teams , but this Team is closrer to being a Team Carried by offence ALA 2005 Suns 2002 Mavs 1991 Warrors 1984 Knicks-Pistons . So Even if we do get Brown which might be a year away any way . we at least would have a Team Idenity even though it's one I abhore . But we would be a good rebounding team as well as passing so thats a plus


Antoine Walker to me is a player who has always gotten a Bum Rap , Truth be Told while Pierce is the obviusolsy more talented & Skilled player . Antione is still the Better player & Winner , it was because of antoine the Celts made there push last season & shot Seltion & Defence asaide he does everything you ask for in a basketball player to help his team Win & be Winners . I Always liked Walker wish he would play any D & have a better shot selection but all & all He's a soild top 20 type player .



Grant Hill Showed that you can come back from injury & still be pretty much the Same player , even thoe his Defence has since vansihed & He's not as long winded as he once was . But he did a play a Hole Season & that could serve as motivation for Houston sice the 2 fomer teammates have had a decent relationship in the past & can help each other along in there Process & Help the Team with there True Veteran Leadership Skills Should they go down to injury again .So they have a Intangble quality to them & with the Team being Stacked up better we wont expect them to be Hill or Houston instead just quality Subs 

Trevor Ariza is my Favorite Knick & I really dont want to Trade him , & bwe probelly can get by not having to send him in such a deal & replace him with a 2nd . but he's not a Good Defencive player .. Yet . He shows some Signs . But he's to small to guard SF's like LeBron-JOE-Simmions showed they can bump him off em . & he's not a SG because he can't handle the ball well enough . even though he's suited to guard 2's better then 3's 


I don't know why you would Say Kelvin Cato is poison unless there somthing i don't know about him . Any case then do'nt extend his contract & let's see if he's really poison , while letting us get the most from him in acontract year .

Cato to me is a good complement to James & Blount who I picked up in the Walker Trade . Because like the other 2 he's a good shot blocker & Space clogger that can finsh with a dunk around the Rim . He's aso a good Defender & Rebounder , like Blount . While James is more of a Scorer then those 2 as well shot blocker in his time on the floor . So like I Said before this will give us a 3 headed monster at the pivot , thus allowing Frye the luxary of not even having to switch to the Center spot & focus soley on the 4 .


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Q Crawford Marbury and Walker sharing the ball? lol


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

"2 Trades That I would absolutly feel would make us the 4th best in the east"

So we could all run out and get those big Sponge Hands with 4 fingers up and chant "WE'RE NUMBER 4!!! WE'RE NUMBER 4!!!!!!"

HOOOOOO BOY I'M PUMPED!!!!!!!


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Do you perfer going back to 3 years ago when we where one of the 5 worse teams in the NBA & a laughing stock . Right now where just a laughing stock but at least were Mediocre . & getting a winner like Antione Walker & Grant Hill albiet he's a ? mark . Can only improve the Team


Share the ball of course we will share the Ball Walker & Marbury are both top 3 passers at there positions & continuly look for Teammates to get open . Thoe Walker will jack up bad shots , he does so in more of the flow of the Teams offence then Crawford does so .


Besides I Do not belive a Team full of ball Handlers & Passers in neccereliry a bad thing . since none or black holes Steph been showing he's nothing but a passing PG for the most part . Walker showed he can adjust his game when he was in Dallas & can put a team on his back like the Celtics last year . Also most of these "Ball Hogs" Types have never played with a player they felt comfertable with to run the Offence while the other plays of the Ball , Marbury started to last year late with Crawford running the point & Walker had that luxary in Dallas with Nash , but he did'nt get enough touches due to the stack offence .here he would Actully I would put Walker as our # 1 option followed by either Q/Crawford then the other one of those 2 or marbury as the 3rd option . 



Now i'll admidt as a Knick fan who went threw the Entire Ewing era it's kinda hard to get pumped to be the 4th best team in the East , but if you look at it realisticly . you would see that after Ed Tapscott & Scott Layden Raped this Francise a 4th place finsh should be the most where looking for Considering . how far out the pit Isiah Thomas has to Drag this team out of . Maybe some of you expect things to go quicker & more Smoothly . but we just finshed a streach of what like 12 stright post seasons & 10 times in the 2nd round . That coupled with the Fact the Team NEVER Drafts well historicly & The 1999 Salery Cap Hamstrung us & Tapscott & Layden tried to put in the death blow . I Say for us to be even considering a 4th place finsh after a few moves , should be viewed as a Blessing & not as Isiah doing a Bad Job . Because realisticly on paper I know everyone likes to make it out like where a decent .500 team . but where only one if we stay healthy & play to our Abiltys . We cant take nothing but Steph getting 20 & 8 for granted


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

That entire scenario(if possible) produces a Medicre Top end with a very limited Horizon---a roster dominated by guys with expensive and long contracts in the latter parts of their careers. Every young player is abandoned or cut loose, and you guarantee a repeat of the past 5 years starting 2-3 years from the onset of this trade.

Translation---It Stinks!

WE'RE NUMBER 4!! WE'RE NUMBER 4!!!.......


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Orlando would laugh at that deal.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Quills said:


> Trade 1
> 
> 
> Mike Sweetney
> ...


No Way r we gonna get cato now, we already got james, y would we want to get another center, i can see the trade with the celts cuz nobody has been speaking to him and celts might wanna let go of his contract, and ur lineups are whack, if they got cato i would trade james cuz i like cato better than james and they basically have the same qualities except cato is better on Offense, i would do this trade but no way is Zeke gonna trade for a center if he just got one, james, antoine could happen though, maybe just not penny, his contract is huge


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

What old long term contracts where not signing the likes of Houston Walker is better then Houston EVER was . that & he's 30 so since when is 30 old , we will have him for the rest of his prime untill he's 35 tops . Hill Does'nt matter because his contract Expires with Houston & Shandon Aderson anyway . We then get Some Depth at Center getting the best possible Centers we can get with reasonable Contracts . & there very Tradeable . You don't think a Deal of Cato/Blount & a pick can get a quality big man like Brad miller back , since Cato would give them some Salery Relife & the 2 of them would give them enough depth to mimic Millers Production if not exceeed it . 


I mean you Do Relize No matter what we do for the next Decade unless a mirical happens we will be no better then the 4th team in the East for At least another Decade . No matter what we do unless we get a # 1 pick or a top 5 NBA Talent that plays in the Frontcourt power spots . So as much as it Sucks Being the 4th Best Tram in the East is the best we can hope for in the next 5 year Gurenteed & that doe'nt matter who we have at GM or Coach . Since we dont look like we have the players we need to get the player we need . Even thoe we or getting much more talented under zeke . but unless we make some moves to try to aquire All-Star Talent we wont be getting All-Star Talent & we cant be to picky or Chossey , because we cant afford to be Pickey & Choosey . we're in the position of Beggers & it seems a lot of fans don't relize this & think of us as a middle Class team . We're not yet . However where in a unique spot where if we get a All Star Talent we can leap frog past being a Middle Class team to a Upper middle class team , a team that is virtuly assurd of the playoffs & once in the playoffs as 99 showed you anything is possible if given the chance .



I Love Ariza , absoultly love him . But he would be very luckey to be as good as a Deaven George or Desmond Mason Type & Those types will do little to help us at this point . While a Walker & Hill will . Besides Youth as ALWAYS is serverly overrated as is athleticim . give me a team of Prime Time ballers instead of New Skool Athletes & I'll win more & be more consistent & fun to watch in the long hual . 


Mike Sweetney I like Too I think he could lead the NBA in Rebounds if he can play 38 mins a night . but we really have no real need for him & would be better Served to get a Bigger & more Versitly player as compensation for him 



asside from that we would have 3 rookies 2 players 25 or younger . The Francise player 28 & the go to guy 30 . how is that an Old team ??? .33% of the roster is 25 or Under what you want to be the Blazers-Hawks-Celtics NBA HS Team tryouts ? or what Young Teams like the young players arent nothing worth metinong 95% of the time . 


Besides Hill showed he can still play last Year & already thats more then Tim Thomas has ever done on a NBA floor & the Big Men we get or EXTREMLY Vlaueble to us . it will give us Depth at Center & enough big bodys to hang with the likes of Miami-San Antonio-Indiana-Houston . While Allow Frye to Concentrate his Efforts on playing the PF spot & to minamize distractions from having to learn 2 spots he can focus on 1 & do more with it . 




Why would orlando laugh at the Deal there was rumores a few months ago that they wher looking to unload Francis for Salerycap purposes but could'nt find the deal to get his contract of the books that they would do . So why not take Grant Hills Contract off the Book next year instead of Catos since the Team would gain an addional 6 mil in cap space . so they can go after free Agents since they only have 2 years before the Francise is going to be making a Max Investment to Dwight Howard , so it would be smart for Orlando to Rid it Selves of Hills Contract sooner rather then later so they can get some Key Free Agents to build around Howard before his Contract hamstrings the Team . Besides Francis can Still play & by the time Orlando turns it around in 2 yrs Hill wont be there anyway . but at least this way you get his contract of the books & see if the Players you Sign with the Money you Save fit into the Teams concept before you dole out big bucks for Howard & possible Nelson


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Why cant we have all 3 James is a 15 mins player tops Blount is a 15- 20 min player tops & Cato is a 20 25 min player . So like I said we would have a 3 headed monster at Center . Giving us great depth there


Why would you want to get rid of any of them You would need them all , like the Bulls Needed all there Centers . you say theres no way Zeke make a trade for a center now we got 1 . your 100% absloutly right , right now we have 1 Center on roster . So I think we should do everything in our power to get another one Especilly since while severcable James can't play many mins & it just makes more sence to have a 3 headed Monster at Center if you don't have an All Star Center then it does not too .


Yeah penny has a big Contract about 15 mil in fact , & I paired up w. Sweets making roughly 2 mil 


Thats why I included Blount in the Deal he makes about 5 mil , so Walker would be getting about 12 mil . In the Grand Scheme of things Walker is a 12 million dollar player according to the Way the NBA values a player like his Skill/talent Level indicates


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Antoine Walker playin SF... i dunno i think he would be good there... he has no post game as it is so.....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> That entire scenario(if possible) produces a Medicre Top end with a very limited Horizon---a roster dominated by guys with expensive and long contracts in the latter parts of their careers. Every young player is abandoned or cut loose, and you guarantee a repeat of the past 5 years starting 2-3 years from the onset of this trade.
> 
> Translation---It Stinks!
> 
> WE'RE NUMBER 4!! WE'RE NUMBER 4!!!.......


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

